# Anyone do any concert photography?



## Mad_Gnome (Nov 15, 2006)

It's been awhile since I stopped in here, but I wanted to drop in and say hello.

I'm from the northeast corner of the country (seacoast NH/ME) and primarily do concert photography, although I've branched out into just about everything. (Fine art, transportation, portraits, weddings, etc.) I still consider myself an amateur at this point. Just wanted to know if there was anyone else out there who shared my passion. Here's a few I'm particularly proud of. Let me know what you think.


----------



## bitteraspects (Nov 15, 2006)

i do a bit of event photography myself. havnt done a "concert" in a while. besides some dance concerts/battles.


----------



## Uselessdreamer1 (Nov 16, 2006)

ive tried...


----------



## bitteraspects (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## Mr Avid (Nov 20, 2006)

I shot these in Dallas a few months ago. I was really struggling to get the shutter speed and aperture settings correct for the subject matter.


----------



## Mad_Gnome (Nov 21, 2006)

It took me awhile to get a feel for this kind of photography. I found that I had to use ISO 1600 exclusively, and I don't even go into a venue with any glass slower than f/2.8. It allows me to get shots like this:


----------



## THORHAMMER (Dec 2, 2006)

pretty cool, I like 1, 3, 5, 7, and the last one the most. 

looks like stuff I would expect to see on a newspaper write up or something, 

pretty nice... mine would of been all blurry... lol


----------



## Emma14 (Dec 3, 2006)

I took this picture of Preston - from the Ordinary boys. I tried for ages to get a really good shot - i liked how he looks more like a shadow. Since i was up the top i would say its pretty good.!!


----------



## Alex RTT (Dec 5, 2006)

(damn, i just started a new thread in "themes" for this. should have looked here first. if the mods delete my thread thats fine, i dont know how to)

the majority of my photos are band photos. all these ones are local NZ bands except for Wish For Wings who are a hardcore band from australia

8 Foot Sativa









Antagonist









Cold By Winter









Rival State (Not the sharpest of photos)





Slipping Tongue





The Warpath





Wish For Wings


----------



## Orgnoi1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Before this past weekend I had never... but with the Christmas Holiday Train coming through I got the opportunity... here are a couple...


----------



## wxnut (Dec 9, 2006)

Nickelback


















Billy Idol



























Jordis Unga (Rock Star INXS)












Bill Leverty  (FireHouse)











Doug Raflik
http://www.dougraflikphotography.com


----------



## MdLyle (Dec 9, 2006)

I think I am going to start photographing for some of St. Louis' local bands, I know a lot of kids in bands around here. I should have a album up within a month, it'll be my first one!


----------



## skoundrel (Dec 13, 2006)

I didnt think my 18-70 zoom would work in such low light, but i tried it anyways.  Not bad for my first time imho.


----------



## Alex RTT (Dec 27, 2006)

wxnut said:
			
		

>








man selective colour looks tacky. im so glad ive stoped that now. i went through a real bad phase of it


----------



## gizmo2071 (Jan 1, 2007)

That was my first gig I photographed :}


----------



## EBphotography (Jan 4, 2007)

Some really AWESOME photos in this thread.


----------



## memphis (Jan 7, 2007)

lots more at http://www.bluesicon.net/gallery/


----------



## dzstudios (Jan 8, 2007)

WOW! Some impressive stuff here!  i ESPECIALLY liked uselessdreamer1 's very 'artistic' shots.  I shoot those a lot of the time, but no-one wants to believe I INTENDED for them to be so blurry... sigh!


----------



## neea (Jan 14, 2007)

Wow!!
These are all great (especially jealous of the nickelback ones. they were my favorite at one point).
First question... How do you guys get your cameras in the venues.
Theres a very strict 'NO PHOTOGRAPHY' at any concerts I've been to.
Except my brothers... which leads me to my next question.
Mine turned out all black pretty much. The band is completley unrecognizeable.

I shoot film and it was a huge waste to see 4 rolls thrown out (well not literally, i keep EVERYTHING).
What kind of settings are needed to avoid flash and total blurryness?

Great pics everyone.


----------



## memphis (Jan 14, 2007)

well, my own opinion:
1) Start small, photograph local bands in small clubs
2) *Give* copies of the prints to the musicians
3) don't pop flashes in their faces.
4) I use 400 or faster film, no flash and fast lenses - no need for a flash
5) shoot enough, carry samples with you - you'll soon get invited to tag along
6) don't drink when working -- you're likely to lose gear or become a complete knob...
7) build relationships with musicians and club managers, big names play small clubs often.
8) don't be an arrogant tool when dealing with the musicians.... They're the star, not you.
9) blend in - I recently shaved my head, I wear quirky rock and roll clothes - I look like something they are used to seeing
10) sometimes you have to be cunning, creative, and anti-authoritarian- -- rarely, you'll have to sneak your gear in...

11) be persistant


----------



## neea (Jan 14, 2007)

Local stuff, yes this all seems possible.
In the city at larger venues and bigger name bands, they pat you down.
So unless I was a boy I dont think I could sneak camera gear anywhere. And even then it's a little far fetched.


----------



## Jeremy Z (Jan 19, 2007)

I like the 4th one the best, the B&W.

In the last one, the guy on the right has a hinge growing out of his head.  Not bad!


----------



## smyth (Jan 21, 2007)

can't say i do it a lot, because there are'nt a lot of shows I can attend (i'm only 17) but these two are my faves.


----------

